# Immovable Object, Unstoppable Force



## Phil Elmore (Jan 6, 2003)

I've finally completed my review of Scott Sonnon's _Immovable Object, Unstoppable Force_.  I think this is arguably some of his best work.  It will be of interest to anyone who's interested in take-downs (and preventing being taken down).

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/iouf-1.htm


----------

